# Sanding Inside Corners



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have read several threads and visited a few other websites regarding tips on sanding inside corners. I built a walnut/maple box and forgot to put tape on the inside corners to catch some glue squeeze out. Last night I cut the lid off the box and realized there was more squeeze out than I anticipated. I took a sharp chisel to the glue last night which helped a bit. Since the inside of the box is roughly 10"X5", the area to work in is tight. I have read that a putty knife with sandpaper is good for tight spaces as well as a sanding sponge, but I was hoping to get some advice from all of you. This box has been more than a headache, but I have learned quite a bit (from my mistakes of course) since starting the build. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, the problem with sanding a inside corner is you need to sand with the grain. You might use your chisel as a scraper and scrape as much of it as you can and finish with sandpaper. What I would do if there is still a glue stain is mix some paint the same color as the finish and use that to color the spot.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

flocking?


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

After doing a bit more chiseling, I'm going to sand using my Dremel Multi-Max tool and finish it up with hand sanding. I plan on finishing the box using danish oil so there really isn't any way to cover the glue up. I was thinking of flocking the inside, but I'm hoping the walnut will pop once the oil is applied and I would hate to cover that up.


----------

